# Last Minute Halloween Nail Arts ♡ Samantha Beauty



## Samantha Beauty (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡

These are my two last minute Halloween nail designs.

I hope you like it!

Thank you! Samantha Beauty


----------

